# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux > Wiki >  modele.en pour article en anglais ?

## comtois

Bonsoir,

J'ai vu qu'il y avait un modele.fr et un modele.en, cela signifie que la rdaction des articles en anglais est autorise, souhaite ou  bannir ? 

Je pose la question car je pourrais ventuellement parler du wiki de developpez.com  une poigne d'anglophones, mme si je doute de convaincre quelqu'un pour crire un article, je tenterai le coup  ::):

----------


## vbrabant

les modles .fr et .en servent  prciser la langue derrire un lien externe.

----------


## comtois

Oups, j'aurais d regarder plus attentivement comment tait utilis le modle fr  ::oops:: 

Merci.

----------

